# New Rider



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Also live in NJ. But I avoid mountain creek. Hate the gondola 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cnk (Mar 6, 2018)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Also live in NJ. But I avoid mountain creek. Hate the gondola
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


We usually go to Shawnee as my girls like the magic carpet there. They're still learning to ski so they enjoy bombing down the hill instead of making nice S-curves. Figured since I'm stuck on a green all day, might as well learn something new.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome, good attitude, and welcome!

If you haven't already, I strongly recommend investing in some protective/impact gear. It will save you a lot of pain and keep you riding with your girls all season long :grin:


----------



## cnk (Mar 6, 2018)

Varza said:


> Awesome, good attitude, and welcome!
> 
> If you haven't already, I strongly recommend investing in some protective/impact gear. It will save you a lot of pain and keep you riding with your girls all season long :grin:


Thanks. Already have that covered. Helmet, wrist guards, knee pads, and Azzpadz. I try to lead by example with my kids. Hard to tell them to wear gear when you don't do it. Screw pride. . .with a helmet and goggles on, no one recognizes me anyways. LOL.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

cnk said:


> Thanks. Already have that covered. Helmet, wrist guards, knee pads, and Azzpadz. I try to lead by example with my kids. Hard to tell them to wear gear when you don't do it. Screw pride. . .with a helmet and goggles on, no one recognizes me anyways. LOL.


Pride? No such thing. Where's the pride in a broken wrist or tailbone? Would you be proud of a massive concussion or cracked skull? I don't think ANYONE would be proud to be reduced to a drooling fool when prevention is so easy and within reach.

So yeah, I really don't see how pride factors in. Protect yourself and spend more days out, be proud of your days spent enjoying the mountain with your kids, of your progression and the new skills you learn.


----------

